

Unicorns vs. Horses: Why I Want to Be In-N-Out Burger, Not McDonalds - alibosworth
https://medium.com/@awilkinson/unicorns-vs-horses-f81d8dd61f17

======
xtrumanx
Is there Hacker News like website that isn't startup focused but more
lifestyle focused?

Don't get me wrong, Hacker News is great and I learned a lot of useful stuff
about the startup world. But the startup world is probably a world I'll never
be a part of and the lack lifestyle business advice here makes me feel I'm
missing out on stuff that matter to me more.

Closest things to what I'm looking for are reddit's /r/startups and
/r/entrepreneur subreddits but they're still reddit which doesn't have the
kind of quality discussion that I like about HN.

